# LF: King Worm good for Flowerhorn or Arowana to eat ?



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hi,
any people know king-worm is good for Flowerhorn or Arowana eat ? not the main food, 3 times a week , thks!
-----any where know have good price ? 
thks


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

really good for aro......


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

have any place sell good deal ?
$10 cents for 1 , cheap ?
where selling cheap?
thks


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> hi,
> any people know king-worm is good for Flowerhorn or Arowana eat ? not the main food, 3 times a week , thks!
> -----any where know have good price ?
> thks


worms are made up of mostly moisture, and have very little protein. so in short, no worm is better then a top quailty pellet. if u look on a pack of frozen blood worms and check out the guaranteed analysis you will see what i mean. however, i guess if u were to choose 1 type of worm to feed; a king worm would be a good choice.

i don't feed worms to any of my fish anymore, its just not worth it. there's always going to be a chance of disease or parasite when feeding live. the bottom line is, worms are not that nutritious compared to other foods out there.

there's also been cases were fish have become addicted to certain worms and begin to refuse other foods.

heres a list of better alternatives:

- Prawn (frozen and raw)

- tilapia (frozen and raw)

- squid (frozen and raw)

- beef heart (frozen and raw)

- smelt (frozen and raw)

- herring (frozen and raw)

- krill (frozen and raw)

- silver sides (frozen and raw)

- mysis shrimp (frozen and raw)

- Brine shrimp (frozen and raw) or live.

- algae wafers

- regular wafer

- shrimp pellets

- flake food

- vegetables, i.e: cucumber, zucchini, yams, sweet potatoes, broccoli, romaine lettuce, peas

- pellets, i.e Hikari Cichlid gold, Hikari Massivore and NLS Cichlid formula

also, small fish can eat the pellets as well, the pellet just needs to be crushed up, which takes about 10 seconds. everything i listed can be cut and served into portions to feed all sizes of fish. i would feed any of that stuff over worms any day of the week.

if the fish does not accept the new food right away u will have to train it to recognize it as food. a method that has been very successful for me in the past; is to marinate the pellet or whatever in the fish's favorite food. the scent of the favorite food will attract the fish's attention and help it recognize that it is indeed food! also, be patient this may not work the very first time or the tenth time.

make sure not to over feed. clean up any mess u make, from the food left over. if u have weeks of failure then i would starve the fish until it accepts the new food. REMEMBER!! do not starve a fish if it is malnourished or sick!! its best to fatten it up before starvation is attempted.

Variety is Important too!! however, pick a staple that fits the needs of the fish! i picked Hikari Massivore as a staple for most of my fish, u do NOT have to do the same.... i do recommend it though!

i hope u have found this information to be helpful and enlightening. good luck in ur search


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

pisces said:


> hi,
> any people know king-worm is good for Flowerhorn or Arowana eat ? not the main food, 3 times a week , thks!
> -----any where know have good price ?
> thks


they are good for picky fish like some asain aros , but should not be used as its diet only ! with that said i get mine from fraser aq ..


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

if you order a 1000 from king ed then its cheaper then 10cent each.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya worms usually aren't the best. Couple years ago I used some earth worms (bait shop) to see if my fish like it (3 inch Tiger oscar) (3 inch Green terror) Ya they liked it, but then 2 days later there were floaters, with weird green slaptches and cracks in the scale, was told worms were the biggest source of disease unless you boil them first then you loose like 60% of the nutrition. 

Since then its been prawn meat / feeder guppies (Get them from someone that breeds them)


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Buddiechrist said:


> Ya worms usually aren't the best. Couple years ago I used some earth worms (bait shop) to see if my fish like it (3 inch Tiger oscar) (3 inch Green terror) Ya they liked it, but then 2 days later there were floaters, with weird green slaptches and cracks in the scale, was told worms were the biggest source of disease unless you boil them first then you loose like 60% of the nutrition.
> 
> Since then its been prawn meat / feeder guppies (Get them from someone that breeds them)


if you want safe worms , you have to see mykiss , he breeds them organically [email protected]!


----------



## pacific (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> if you want safe worms , you have to see mykiss , he breeds them organically [email protected]!


+1 on Patrick's worms. I got my starter culture of red wrigglers from him a few years back, and their still going strong and feeding my fish.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks all,, i went to fraser Aqu... they sell $10 cent..each,
my HBRTG have 13 - 14 inch, how many they eat usually ? ehy like to eat ? 
my arowana very picky, the prawn need to cook, if dont cook dont eat! 
because prawn expenisve now, cant feed everuday like that, need looking king worm and prawn sometime!

thks very much for help!


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

exotic pets were only giving 3-4 meal worms 2 times a day.

That's for a huge red arowana aswell


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

king worm it wont problem for arow ? my is Hbrtg 13 " also i have 2 Fh too . flowerhorn eat king worm is okie? i try feed small goldfish last year, then after dont eat anything second day ,after 3 day died, and nothing happen dont know why, is fh dont give the feder for feed ?
some people said dont feed everyday, just 3 times a week , is it true ?
and any place good deal for king worm?
thks


----------



## Daviator (Apr 24, 2010)

kingworms are the best staple food for arrows.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

King Ed sell $8 plus tax for 100. I don't how king worm feed cheaper then prawn. I find its other way around for me. My tank can finish 100+ king worms per meal and 2lb of prawn for $7 it will last them 3 days.


----------

